# Help With Timing cord on a QAD ultra rest hd



## 3d-deerhunter (Feb 5, 2011)

i have had it both ways. served on my d350. whitch was fine but now on my invasion it is tied like one of the knots on a d loop. i guess its better for when u have to twist cables for like getting the bow back in time


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

I like too tie a half d-loop and serve about a 1/2" above that. It works great and allows the cable to rotate for tuning/twisting.


----------



## mnhunter. (Feb 16, 2010)

Iam just trying to figure out if I want to keep it the way it is. I started another thread in the general section. Some of the other members showed some good ways of attaching it also. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Consultant (Aug 17, 2009)

Only serving. There is a mark on the string. I'm checking it periodically. There isn't any problem.


----------



## Moosehnter123 (Dec 27, 2010)

I use the clamp that came with it. Makes it very easy to adjust the timing for the rest and also to twist the string so it does not snap up and touch the arrow.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ I served mine in(without putting in through the string) and the dang cord keeps hitting my fletching! I lowered the serving spot twice, and still getting contact! I even served it in on the opposite side of the rest...still seems set on bouncing back towards the fletching. Any advice?


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Consultant
What are those rubber things on your containment bar (and reason)?


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Just another thought. As of late, Mathews has served the cable low enough that all you need to do is split the cable and burn the tag end of the cord. The cable is served to about the bottom of the grip where most drop/fall away companies recommend. Other bows may not be made this way, thus having to tie/serve/clamp the cord.


----------



## Consultant (Aug 17, 2009)

Ches
for the real full containment. sometimes the small diameter arrow fell off
):{>


----------

